# OMG!!! MY First Indoor Grow.  Buddha Cheese, Bubble Gum, Afgan Kush.



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok I made a bunch of mistakes so be nice.lol..

I had the light to close & I measured from the peat pots up instead of from the top foilage to the hood.. Oh and I braught plants from out side indoors.lol .. The last but not endless of mistakes was I got water some leafs while the light was on....


I have growing.

Buddha Cheese

AfganKush

Bubble Gum


1,000 watts MH 

two Fans 

1 regular fan

I am bring in air in the bottom

Taking air out of the hood. 


Plants are 30 inch from the hood



So please look & be nice and give me some advice if ya se mistake thanks.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mor pictures


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice little girls you have there!   Just a concern here keep an eye on your babies in the smaller pots they may dry out quick under your 1000w.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Nice little girls you have there! Just a concern here keep an eye on your babies in the smaller pots they may dry out quick under your 1000w.


 

Thanks for the advice any other pointers.lol... I would appreciate it.. Thanks for the visit buddy


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 31, 2008)

lookin' good so far,, are those clones or from seed?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> lookin' good so far,, are those clones or from seed?


 

Seeds from Doc & Nirvana!!


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 31, 2008)

How is Docs shipping?  Is he pretty stealth?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> How is Docs shipping? Is he pretty stealth?


 
Awesome stealth packaging.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am using FFOF soil for the mature plants and the others Bloack gold soil with a mixture of sand & perlite and blood meal..


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 31, 2008)

GREAT CHOICE! FFOC is the best.  I like to put a little guano in the bottom of my flowering pots mixed in with soil so when It comes time they get a little boost.


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 31, 2008)

I looked at your past grows dude.  You one hell of a farmer thoses where some nice trees!  I wish I could grow outside and let nature really take its course.  One day I will for sure.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> GREAT CHOICE! FFOC is the best. I like to put a little guano in the bottom of my flowering pots mixed in with soil so when It comes time they get a little boost.


 

Thanks buddy for the tip.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> I looked at your past grows dude. You one hell of a farmer thoses where some nice trees! I wish I could grow outside and let nature really take its course. One day I will for sure.


 

That was Hick advice with using FFOF and the rest was me and Timmy6j.
The Night crawlers helped also.lol....
The Alfalfa Tea I got from Slowmo77..
This site & reading have been the biggest help.lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 31, 2008)

Everything looks to be running smoothly man. I would just make sure that you keep the 1ker above the tops of the plants 24-30 inches or so. Water and feed on the dark cycle,  and watch for moisture or heat stress, which can happen. 

however like i said everything looks to be in order. Everything's healthy and green man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Everything looks to be running smoothly man. I would just make sure that you keep the 1ker above the tops of the plants 24-30 inches or so. Water and feed on the dark cycle, and watch for moisture or heat stress, which can happen.
> 
> however like i said everything looks to be in order. Everything's healthy and green man. Keep up the good work.


 

How come out door grows you can feed & water in day light... Man this a new area for me and I just got really good at growing out doors.lol..

Ok so I am doing the 18/6 ok... So I feed & water on the 6 hour of dark... I've been pulling the plants out when the lights are on to feed & water them out side of the tent or should I feed & water on the dark hours...

Thanks for your help... Now I need to buld the co2 thing.lol .

How do ya know if your heat stressing them?


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 31, 2008)

I always thought that water/dark period = mold so I never took the chance.  I like to give them breakfast in the morning


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> I always thought that water/dark period = mold so I never took the chance. I like to give them breakfast in the morning


 
Ya thats what I though in the first place so I pull them out to feed them which is mid day.. Thanks buddy for the advice.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

Enjoy...Good morning to ya


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

More tasty pictures


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 2, 2008)

Uw La La!  Sexy Ladies there any of them single and ready to mingle? Haha j/k keep up to good work dude im gettin my camera tomorrow so you can see my grow ive got going.


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 2, 2008)

lookin good bro, glad to see everything up and running smooth!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> lookin good bro, glad to see everything up and running smooth!


 

Now my friend I am going to get the parts to build the co2..
I had to bring them in the CHP was making fly buys every day.lol


Thanks for the visit friend


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Uw La La! Sexy Ladies there any of them single and ready to mingle? Haha j/k keep up to good work dude im gettin my camera tomorrow so you can see my grow ive got going.


 

I can not wait to see buddy.. I like MJ PORN.lol


----------



## IRISH (Sep 2, 2008)

hey kgb, looking good bro. on heat stress, the first signs is the tips will brown, and leaves will curl inward, and upward. i don't see any heat stress here. ...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey kgb, looking good bro. on heat stress, the first signs is the tips will brown, and leaves will curl inward, and upward. i don't see any heat stress here. ...


 

Thanks buddy for the look over... Say hi to pochie.lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good my friend...Im germing my bubble gum as we speak..what do you think of the bubble gum?..I will be fallowing along..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## thebest (Sep 3, 2008)

good luck on your indo grow man!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looks good my friend...Im germing my bubble gum as we speak..what do you think of the bubble gum?..I will be fallowing along..KEEP M GREEN


 
They smell tasty the bubble friend but so does the Buddha Cheese.. I think the buddha cheese is harder to grow... Good morning friend have a wonderful day.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> good luck on your indo grow man!


 
Thanks for the visit buddy & have a wonderful day.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looks good my friend...Im germing my bubble gum as we speak..what do you think of the bubble gum?..I will be fallowing along..KEEP M GREEN


Not to hijack KB's thread but I will have a pic of a monster bubblegum in about a week so You guys can see what one should look like if it is healthy and given enough light. As far as light distance KB you can get that light as close to those plants as you like. If you can cool it then you you can get her real close. I have my 2 1000w 10-12 inches from my canopy with no ill effects. I just cool the hoods with the most cfms I can. Temps at my canopy are 77 degrees and I have two ocilating fans keeping the air moving all the time. The bubblegum phenos I have seen have only been two I have one with thinner leaves that packs on tons of pistils in more round softball shaped buds and one pheno has a more indica look and puts on massive cone shaped colas and has lots of branches that actually reach the same height as the rest of the plant. It make it look like I have 12 plants in a sog area but is only one plant.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Not to hijack KB's thread but I will have a pic of a monster bubblegum in about a week so You guys can see what one should look like if it is healthy and given enough light. As far as light distance KB you can get that light as close to those plants as you like. If you can cool it then you you can get her real close. I have my 2 1000w 10-12 inches from my canopy with no ill effects. I just cool the hoods with the most cfms I can. Temps at my canopy are 77 degrees and I have two ocilating fans keeping the air moving all the time. The bubblegum phenos I have seen have only been two I have one with thinner leaves that packs on tons of pistils in more round softball shaped buds and one pheno has a more indica look and puts on massive cone shaped colas and has lots of branches that actually reach the same height as the rest of the plant. It make it look like I have 12 plants in a sog area but is only one plant.


 


Thanks for the love I really feel it..lol... Ok I have them 30  inch from the top of the plants to the hood... I'll try 12 inches.... Thanks for the visit & helpful hints.lol....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

try 24 first then check your temps at the top of your plants. Then go lower if you can. What are you cooling your hood with? You are running an air cooled reflector right?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> try 24 first then check your temps at the top of your plants. Then go lower if you can. What are you cooling your hood with? You are running an air cooled reflector right?


 

A 6HO Can-Fan for the hood and Eclipse fan to bring in fresh air in the bottom...


Mid temps 84

Bottom temps 84

I have the hood from the plants at 19" inches... So you think I should raise to 24" inches..

The old hight from the hood was 30" inches..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

84 is borderline I would just see if they act adversely to the temp. Is the fan sucking cold air from outside the tent to cool the hood?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 84 is borderline I would just see if they act adversely to the temp. Is the fan sucking cold air from outside the tent to cool the hood?


 

Sucking from inside the tent.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

Well if you want to get the bulb cooler you need cooler air. What is the ambient temp outside the tent.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Well if you want to get the bulb cooler you need cooler air. What is the ambient temp outside the tent.


 
The out side sensor fell .. I so I'll post a temperature in 30 minutes so we will have a accurate temperature.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

Out side temps 79


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you have the A/C of the apartment set at? Seems awfully high. Is the door of the room where the tent is closed?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> What do you have the A/C of the apartment set at? Seems awfully high. Is the door of the room where the tent is closed?


 

Apartment temp is 79!!

The tent door is closed...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah with your A/C set at 79 it will be hard to get your temps below the 84 they are now. If you want to get those temps down you need to set your thermostat at 70-72.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

Dam KGB...you like my kids...why so hot in room?  and budy is correct you need to be pulling cooler air in threw the hood and back out of tent..the air outside temps are what you are pulling in the tent...79  meens maybe inside tent gets down to 82....now if you could bring the room the tent is in down to 68-70   you would be at opp  temps  75-78...JMO..sorry i did not pick up on the hood vent you have...any new pics my friend?  Thanks ..good luck


420


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok got the camara here.  My box is 2x2x3 with a 150HPS the two on the left are KC Mango and the two on the right are dutch Passion Skunk#1 

I hate to say it but my 6in vortex just died and I can bring it back to life I check all the connections and everything.  I put them outside so I hope there is nothing that will happen to them.  I was wondering what problems I might have.  they are 3wks into flowering right now.  I have no money to buy a new fan for a month so outside there going to stay.  Do you think they will survive?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> yeah with your A/C set at 79 it will be hard to get your temps below the 84 they are now. If you want to get those temps down you need to set your thermostat at 70-72.


 

Ok I will try friend thank for the help today I apprreciate it.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dam KGB...you like my kids...why so hot in room? and budy is correct you need to be pulling cooler air in threw the hood and back out of tent..the air outside temps are what you are pulling in the tent...79 meens maybe inside tent gets down to 82....now if you could bring the room the tent is in down to 68-70 you would be at opp temps 75-78...JMO..sorry i did not pick up on the hood vent you have...any new pics my friend? Thanks ..good luck
> 
> 
> 420


 

Okay I'll put up some sexy picture for ya friend .lol..  I built the co2 for them.. Tomorrow I'll hook up the hood so it brings in fresh air to cool the hood.lol.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Ok got the camara here. My box is 2x2x3 with a 150HPS the two on the left are KC Mango and the two on the right are dutch Passion Skunk#1
> 
> I hate to say it but my 6in vortex just died and I can bring it back to life I check all the connections and everything. I put them outside so I hope there is nothing that will happen to them. I was wondering what problems I might have. they are 3wks into flowering right now. I have no money to buy a new fan for a month so outside there going to stay. Do you think they will survive?


 
What soil you using and what is the the ph of the soil... How big are the pots and how big are the plants....    

Right where I am at my ladies ARE BUDDING.  I am in Cali. Have you started them in indoors and if so you are going to have to find a spot that has shade so they get use to the extreme sun rays...  See now thats something I can help with.lol.. Let me know buddy ok.. Have a good night.lol


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah I found a shady spot today I figured that the suns rays would be to intense.  Im using an all organic soil from EB Stone  Lots of cannabis friendly stuff inside.  Thought I would try something different then Fox Farm that stuff gets expensive.  There 3wks into flowering and there in 1gallon pots and there just under 12in tall now.  I dont know the ph of the soil I never really check I just use dolomite lime and check the ph of my water and keep it between 6.0 and 6.5


Hey if you cant get your grow room temps down just add bottled co2 at 80 degrees they will love it.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Yeah I found a shady spot today I figured that the suns rays would be to intense. Im using an all organic soil from EB Stone Lots of cannabis friendly stuff inside. Thought I would try something different then Fox Farm that stuff gets expensive. There 3wks into flowering and there in 1gallon pots and there just under 12in tall now. I dont know the ph of the soil I never really check I just use dolomite lime and check the ph of my water and keep it between 6.0 and 6.5
> 
> 
> Hey if you cant get your grow room temps down just add bottled co2 at 80 degrees they will love it.


 

My ladies out doors suck up so much nutes that every week I check the soil PH because it always drops .. You want your soil ph to be 7.0 ph when in flower. The water is cool... A soil Ph meter may cost $15 it's worth buddy...    Your pots are two small they should be in 5 gallon containers. While in flower them roots are going to want to grow more ok... Since they are in flower now don't even mess wit h transplanting they will be stressed... On the next grow ending pot 5 or 7... Good morning & have a wonderful day.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Man they love the co2.lol.. Lowering the lights help and I have the bring in cool air.lol. Enjoy buddies & friends


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't wait to get my co2 up and running. I have to wait till this harvest is over though, just no room to work with right now.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 4, 2008)

> My ladies out doors suck up so much nutes that every week I check the soil PH because it always drops .. You want your soil ph to be 7.0 ph when in flower. The water is cool... A soil Ph meter may cost $15 it's worth buddy... Your pots are two small they should be in 5 gallon containers. While in flower them roots are going to want to grow more ok... Since they are in flower now don't even mess wit h transplanting they will be stressed... On the next grow ending pot 5 or 7... Good morning & have a wonderful day.




I really understand the reason for having a big container for them.  It kinda sucks that this had to happen to me, oh well I guess I just hope now that they dont die because the pot is to small.  I guess we will see.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get my co2 up and running. I have to wait till this harvest is over though, just no room to work with right now.


 
I will wait to see pictures!!!! Thanks for the visit friend.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> I really understand the reason for having a big container for them. It kinda sucks that this had to happen to me, oh well I guess I just hope now that they dont die because the pot is to small. I guess we will see.


 

Ok TWO BIG tips..

1.Keep a eye on soil PH

2. Manicure the top soil around the base of you ladies and don't tickle them ok.lol.. Make sure you have fresh soil around the base of the ladies and not old soil.. 


Bonus tip++++


Add night crawlers to your soil.. They alow air to move through the soil & water. One of the members on this site taught me that trick....  

Make sure she gets enough water when she needs it.. 


If ya don't keep a eye on the soil PH when she is in flower and give the nutes when she need it you won't have a health lady.


What nutes are you using?

Try giving them some Alfalfa tea you'll see your ladies branch crazy and give them nice green color.lol

Have a wonderful day buddy


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 4, 2008)

Those are looking nice and lush KG


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Those are looking nice and lush KG


 
Thanks for the visit buddy.. Have a wonderful night.lol


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 5, 2008)

Im using Metanaturals bloom, Sweet, budswel, flouralicious plus and liquid kelp


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 5, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Im using Metanaturals bloom, Sweet, budswel, flouralicious plus and liquid kelp


 
Thats some goood ****.  Just keep a eye on the soil ph... You'll be just find


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 5, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Uw La La! Sexy Ladies there any of them single and ready to mingle? Haha j/k keep up to good work dude im gettin my camera tomorrow so you can see my grow ive got going.


 
Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 5, 2008)

This Thread Is Close Do To Wife Lost Her Job And The Plant Will Be Living Out Doors..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 5, 2008)

Why? Let the wife live outdoors, keep the plant inside.

On a more serious side I hope the best bud.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

those plants die on you my friend?..lol..aint seen them since 9/4....everything okay?  new pipc..new pics...new pics


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey KGB my Skunk was harvested yesterday check out my thread with pics title is Harvest time!!!   How are your plants doing I need MJ porn please.


----------

